# eggs Pleco?



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
my Albino BNP likes to hang out in this cave.
I put these eggs back in the cave but he pushed them out again.










I have 30 or more ABNP of various ages in the same 15 gallon tank along with about 12 corries: pepper/albino/Julii/Bronze.

I noticed one of the Bronze was looking fat could the eggs be Corie eggs?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Definitely pleco eggs.
Cory eggs are much smaller


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Dave,
I moved them into a net under the outfall from the AC 50 on the back of that tank to keep them safe and oxygenated.

My fist batch of Pleco eggs so it will be learning experience for me.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

good luck with that batch of bnp eggs!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks, it will prove interesting.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup agree they are BN eggs as thats what mine look like. Altho I find it odd that the pleco in the cave pushed them back out once you put them in there. Usually the dad guards the eggs with his life and rarely comes out of the cave even to eat. I have found around the 2 week mark he will venture out quickly for a quick nibble then go back in.

So they might not be his eggs but another male's eggs???

Good luck.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

It is possible they are from another Pleco.
I have 4 ABNP the same size in that tank along with several other caves.
Thanks


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

it's also possible that the eggs are not healthy, or that they just got pushed out by a secondary spawning.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be watching for more.
Thanks Storm


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry I'm getting lazy here... 
but how big will those albino BNP grow up to?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

They can get up to 5' inches size wise.



Shiyuu said:


> Sorry I'm getting lazy here...
> but how big will those albino BNP grow up to?


----------



## Hbluehunter (Nov 9, 2010)

That's odd that the males keeps pushing them out, my males guards the heck out of all his eggs. Could be another male abandoned his eggs and this male just pushed them out being they aren't his.. But not sure though..


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

He never leave tha cave for more than 5 min.

I think they are eggs he is suposed to be guarding.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I had that happen to me once, the eggs never developed, I wonder if the males realize something is wrong and get rid of the eggs to make way for the next spawn. I wish you luck with this batch of eggs, you will have another batch and likely success hatching soon.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope one day when I least expect it one of my over 100 plecos will produce fry<G>


----------

